# Is waxing bad for your skin?



## jane123 (Aug 24, 2006)

hi everyone. i was wondering if facial waxing (eyebrows + upper lip) are bad for my skin? i do this kind of a lot and will stop if im going to do damage in the future. any ideas? thanks


----------



## Jessica81 (Aug 24, 2006)

I've never heard that it is bad for your skin. Do you break out after waxing?

I found this online! Maybe waxing isn't a good idea.

http://www.smh.com.au/articles/2003/...540187724.html

Should you or shouldn't you wax your face? The experts concur that electrolysis is a better option for persistent, unwanted facial hair. Waxing can stretch and damage the skin on your chin, lip and even brow. But waxing is better than shaving, says Nicole Weinberg of Paddington's Skin &amp; Tonic. Weinberg also specialises in the ancient art of threading, which involves manoeuvring cotton thread to pluck out hairs selectively and hence can be ideal for the lip.

If you wax regularly, it is recommended to shave every now and again between waxes to toughen up the follicle. The hair can weaken and become too fine for the therapist to work with and shaving offers the solution. But, despite the hair weakening after prolonged waxing, it is a fallacy that regrowth will one day reduce to zero. Sorry.

More bad news. If you are predisposed to spider veins, waxing your legs might draw them out.

Good news. If you're a woman who finds the pain of waxing intolerable, try booking in on the first 10 days of your menstrual cycle when your pain threshold is slightly higher. Failing that, get shaving.


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 24, 2006)

i heard it's bad. i noticed after i stopped, my skin doesn't get irritated anymore.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 24, 2006)

I quit because I got tired of breaking out from the waxes. I've heard waxing is bad, as is electrolysis. I dunno!


----------



## jane123 (Aug 25, 2006)

ok thanks everyone. how do you all get rid of the hair if you dont wax? i know for eyebrows you can tweeze but what about the upper lip?


----------



## Pauline (Aug 25, 2006)

Yep, i reckon waxing is bad news for your skin long term,but sugaring is less damaging than waxing.I am going to try threading as a new way of hair removal.I totally agree that plucking brows can be painful depending on the time of the month.I always seem to want to do mine at the worst and most painful time.Ouch!


----------



## Jessica81 (Aug 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jane123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok thanks everyone. how do you all get rid of the hair if you dont wax? i know for eyebrows you can tweeze but what about the upper lip? well I think my signature shows how I've delt with the problem. If you want to know if it works click on my link in another 6 months.


----------



## bad cat (Aug 30, 2006)

There's always threading but let me tell you when I had it done it was sooo painful I had to ask them to STOP. How about hair remover?


----------

